# Elk die off.



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

http://www.livescience.com/39522-mysterious-elk-deaths-plague-new-mexico.html


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Lightening strike maybe?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I am voting lightening. I came across a small herd of elk that had been killed by a lightning strike. After reporting it to the game and fish it took them a couple of months to actually determine that it had been lightning.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I vote chupacabra... :mrgreen:


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Aliens, just like at UFO ranch....


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I thought we were blaming everything on global warming; and vaccinating kids...
I gotta find my tinfoil hat.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Just to hedge our bets, I say Bigfoot!


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Nambaster you are exactly correct!! Definitely the work of the mighty CHUPACABRA!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

New Mexico Is has to be ALIENS-^|^-A few elk steaks for the ride home.


----------



## papaderf (Aug 24, 2013)

shepherder with a pet chupacabra. Ouch don't gore me.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

You are all WAYYYY off...SFW!


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Not lightning, that was ruled out. 100 elk is a lot, for a single die off. While large numbers of animals, > than 100, have died from lightning strikes. Those were all clustered together, all of them sheep or cattle. These elk are spread out, over an area 1/2-3/4 miles. Too large for lightning to have caused it. Hopefully you are all as comedic next year.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Lonetree said:


> Not lightning, that was ruled out. 100 elk is a lot, for a single die off. While large numbers of animals, > than 100, have died from lightning strikes. Those were all clustered together, all of them sheep or cattle. These elk are spread out, over an area 1/2-3/4 miles. Too large for lightning to have caused it. Hopefully you are all as comedic next year.


do you foresee having a sense of humor by then?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> do you foresee having a sense of humor by then?


I have one :|


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

haha


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

http://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/NMDGF/bulletins/90d1b9?reqfrom=share


----------



## bfr (Apr 26, 2009)

Wait.........isn't everything thing Bush's fault?-O,-


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Beyond high temps, but also exacerbated by them, algae blooms that contain cyanobacteria, that produce anatoxin-a, tend to be found in water that has high acidity, and nitrification. Algae blooms of cyanobacteria, that do not produce toxic anatoxin-a, concentrate heavy metals, and are high in selenium and iodine at certain PHs. With elevated temps and nitrification, the antioxidant effects of the metals are lost, and toxins such as anatoxin-a are produced. In what has become the classic Western pattern, cattle and wildlife deaths attributed to anatoxin-a, were first discovered in the 1960s, with increased occurrence since 1980. For those with livestock, this is another good reason to use galvanized troughs.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Additional info in this release: http://www.livescience.com/41022-mysterious-elk-deaths-explained.html


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Maybe it's the old we didn't do it. we didn't kill all them
sheep in Skull Valley.. Nerve Agent.. All them dead horses
around the water hole in Rush Valley..US Army.. " We Didn't Do It"
Lighting Caused or Thirst.. Brother!!


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

oldfudd said:


> Maybe it's the old we didn't do it. we didn't kill all them
> sheep in Skull Valley.. Nerve Agent.. All them dead horses
> around the water hole in Rush Valley..US Army.. " We Didn't Do It"
> Lighting Caused or Thirst.. Brother!!


VX killed over 6000 sheep in Skull Valley, and the human toll is not official. If it were a nerve agent, there would be more dead elk.

The Air force killed all those sheep in a live test of Portable canisters that could be attached to planes, to dispense VX. The mechanism that opened the canister, worked kind of like a pop top on a soda can. On that particular run, the "pop top" did not open all the way, and VX was dispersed for miles past where the test was to occur. They essentially strafed the run way with VX when the plane came into the base also.


----------

